# Which ports do i have to rebuild when upgrade 7.1->7.2



## tim-m89 (May 5, 2009)

Hi I am about to upgrade my system from 7.1 to 7.2. Rather than rebuild all ports is there a way to identify which ones will need to be rebuilt?


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2009)

AFAIK none.


----------



## pablo (May 5, 2009)

Make them all and let the System sort


----------



## vivek (May 5, 2009)

None, but you may wanna run the following to see security fix and other updates made to ports:

```
portsnap fetch update
pkg_version -vl '<'
```
Above will list outdated apps or ports. To upgrade simply use portmaster (it is not in base system) or friends:

```
portmaster -a
```


----------



## phoenix (May 5, 2009)

When upgrading within a major version number (6.x to 6.x; 7.x to 7.x; 8.x to 8.x, etc) you shouldn't need to upgrade any ports.  Check /usr/ports/UPDATING and /usr/src/UPDATING to make sure.

When upgrading across major version numbers (6.x to 7.x, 7.x to 8.x, etc), you will have to recompile all your installed ports.  You can also install the sysutils/compat* port that corresponds to the old version of FreeBSD, which will allow you to continue to run your installed ports without recompiling ... but the long-term solution is to recompile.


----------



## kamikaze (May 5, 2009)

If you're using x11-wm/enlightenment-devel everything with ecore end all e17-modules should be rebuilt, because they use paths with an embedded system version. And once one of these packages is updated everything breaks until everything has been built on the same system version.


----------

